# Raw Fish



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

What is the best kind of fish to feed dogs? Can you freeze fish?
Am I supposed to feed them whole with heads and everything?
When is the best time to introduce fish?

I think i'm more grossed out about handling fish than it was with the green tripe :yuck:

Sorry about all the questions :redface:


----------



## Sunyoung (Feb 18, 2011)

A lot of people feed tilapia. I just started giving Frankie one meal of fish (she had saury which is a type of fish) per week. Just be careful with salmon and trout caught in the Pacific Northwest because of a deadly parasite that is found in them. You can feed them whole - heads and all. The fish I fed to Frankie was gutted and cleaned, but I would imagine it's okay to feed it whole (guts and all). I introduced fish about a week after I introduced pork. Check out DaneMama's link in her signature - it is INCREDIBLY helpful.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

tyti said:


> What is the best kind of fish to feed dogs?


Salmon, then mackerel or sardines. ANY kind of fish would be good but you asked for the best. :smile:



> Can you freeze fish?


Not only can you but you SHOULD freeze salmon if its wild caught from the pacific northwest US. Some people will recommend feeding wild caught fish no matter what, but I don't really worry about it one way or the other.



> Am I supposed to feed them whole with heads and everything?


Yes, you can feed fish the way it comes out of the water. You can even feed skin and scales and fins.



> When is the best time to introduce fish?


You could introduce it now, I think. It would be one more protein source so whenever you are ready for another protein source you can go for it.



> I think i'm more grossed out about handling fish than it was with the green tripe :yuck:


I'd rather handle 100lbs of fish than one lb of green tripe. :smile:



> Sorry about all the questions :redface:


Answering questions is what we get paid the big bucks for. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We give fish all the time, but like stated already, use caution with any fish caught from the PNW. 

You can feed fish whole, bones and guts included. 

Most dogs won't eat fresh fish so using unsalted canned fish is ok, which most dogs love.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I would be sure that your dogs will eat whole fresh fish before buying a bulk order. I had one dog that loved fresh, whole fish and one that wouldn't even stay in the same room as it! To this day, Lucky will not touch fresh fish. She eats canned fish (mackerel, sardines, salmon) and loves it that way. As far as fresh whole fish I fed Talapia and sardines and I believe that I introduced them in week 3 or 4.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

My dogs love fish. Any kind. I introduce fish around the fifth week. I do have a lot of fish can and it save my life when I need to complete a meal. Last night they have a piece of boneless pork and to complete it I added a sardine can. They love it!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have fed whole tilapia before but we usually stick to the canned fish. Sardines, salmon & Jack Mack is what we get. 

A bit of caution though if you ever are catching your own fish to feed....I would gut them to make sure they have not swallowed any hooks or lures and freeze them before hand for a month or so.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree; make sure your dog likes fish before buying any in bulk.

I'm currently in the midst of a tough love battle with my little Anster Monster. I thought, "hell, it's been a while since we've tried fresh fish. And she eats canned fish no problemo. Why not give 'er another shot?" Ania thinks differently. Tonight could be her third day without eating anything..... Last time we tried it, she won after day 4.

The difference this time is that I bought ONE serving of fresh fish instead of a whole bunch like I did last time. Which ended up flying with me to Denver to become a couple of delicious meals for some giant dogs. :becky:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

The only canned I have found here that doesn't have salt in it is sardines. If I rinse the fish out with water will that get allot of the salt out? There is no hole fish here that I can buy. Maybe this summer I can get trout and try that. Has anybody tried it?


----------



## hamblekg (Feb 1, 2011)

I've fed thawed sardines;smelts; salmon, shrimp and talapia. I've also bought macherel tinned ($2 Canadian). I prefer buying tinned or frozen (cleaned). My dogs ignore heads and I hate hate cleaning fish. Frozen, thaw on plate over nite and feed - no problem. Of three dogs, one loves fish, one is ok with "some" and the third gets the most disgusted look on his face - its priceless <G>. Being that #3 is a pug and craves any food - and reallllllly tries hard each time I feed some to the other two - he just can't take fish. I always have something other for him; although I always give him a "little" bit of fish just in case time helps. I'm with you thou - I'd rather do up tripe then fish. I've bought (frozen) whole tripe and butchered it into packages, all dogs love this. ttfn


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

We buy the whole frozen salmon, cut it up into 3 or 4 pieces, and feed it frozen. I think fish is Miko's favorite raw meat now. He likes his sushi, just like his mama!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we feed frozen fish...and our dogs get mackerel, sardines and anchovies (in season). they are high in omega threes....and lower in mercury than others.

malia has started to balk at eating fish, so i have cut the fish into sections.....just because she's eleven and spoiled....and i'm not fighting with her at this age, knowing she'll win.

we do not feed pacific northwest salmon....it's just not worth the risk because of the parasite and farmed fish is simply not worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

My advice is to start out with small portions mixed in with other foods. Fish can be a little different for them, and sometimes weird for their stomachs. I tried feeding Riddle a big chunk of tilapia one time- she'd never eaten fish before. Fed her a nice big hunk, and she ate it... Unfortunately it all came back up later! THANKFULLY I got her outside in time. 

Sardines are good smaller fish to start with!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Savage Destiny said:


> My advice is to start out with small portions mixed in with other foods. Fish can be a little different for them, and sometimes weird for their stomachs. I tried feeding Riddle a big chunk of tilapia one time- she'd never eaten fish before. Fed her a nice big hunk, and she ate it... Unfortunately it all came back up later! THANKFULLY I got her outside in time.
> 
> Sardines are good smaller fish to start with!


excellent advice. any time we intro'd a new protein, we started with tiny pieces over a period of days, increasing slowly.

we had the dogs where if something could go wrong, it did. thankfully, they are healthy and wonderful raw eaters...but not back then, so the advice you're getting...i wish i had gotten LOL


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been feeding whole whiting (from my supplier) and sardines. I've read whole shrimp (shells included) are a good source of natural glucosamine. I haven't tried giving it to my two yet, but I will soon. I hope they like it! 
I tried to give my boxer a whole turkey foot and he wouldn't touch it . He looked at me like I was crazy....as if I've gone too far with eating in the wild etc. :heh: My mastiff pup will eat anything I give her.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

RaisingWolves said:


> I've read whole shrimp (shells included) are a good source of natural glucosamine. I haven't tried giving it to my two yet, but I will soon.


I vaguely remember reading something a long time ago about it being bad to feed a dog shell fish but I can't remember why.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I vaguely remember reading something a long time ago about it being bad to feed a dog shell fish but I can't remember why.


Really? 
I went back to look where I read this and it was a mastiff breeder who is also a holistic vet that wrote she feeds it to her dogs.
Also, Glyco-Flex joint supplements (for dogs)are made with shrimp in the ingredients..

Active Ingredients Per Tablet or 2 Chews:
Glucosamine HCl (Shrimp and Crab) . . . . . . . . 1000 mg
Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM) . . . . . . . . . . . 1000 mg
Perna Canaliculus
(GlycOmega™ brand Green Lipped Mussel) . . . . . . 600 mg
N,N-Dimethylglycine HCl (DMG) . . . . . . . . . . .100 mg
dl-alpha Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E) . . . . . . 50 IU
Calcium Ascorbate (Vitamin C) Tablet . . . . . . . .30 mg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) Chew . . . . . . . . . . .24 mg
Manganese (as Manganese Amino Acid Chelate) Tablet .10 mg
Manganese (as Mn Proteinate) Chew . . . . . . . . . 10 mg
Grape Seed Extract . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 5 mg
L-Glutathione . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .2 mg
Selenium (as Sodium Selenite) . . . . . . . . . .0.002 mg


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Also, if you google "shellfish dogs" there are articles related to the benefits of shellfish for canine joint health.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I vaguely remember reading something a long time ago about it being bad to feed a dog shell fish but I can't remember why.


i seem to remember in this senile brain, reading something to that effect, also...and for the life of me, can't remember where.

i wonder if it's the mercury?


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

So far the only naysayers to shrimp also say no to feeding raw anything.hwell: Most of the warnings have to do with allergies. 
I searched my raw chat list archives and they say shrimp is okay...good source of glucosamine, but expensive dog food.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RaisingWolves said:


> So far the only naysayers to shrimp also say no to feeding raw anything.hwell: Most of the warnings have to do with allergies.
> I searched my raw chat list archives and they say shrimp is okay...good source of glucosamine, but expensive dog food.


well, since i feed raw, i'm not a nay sayer, except there is something niggling at the back of my brain that says don't feed shrimp or other scavenger seafoods...but since i cannot remember why...i'll shut up now : )


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll stick with whiting fish and sardines to be safe. I think I would worry too much.


----------

